# Possible queenless swarm??



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

I bet it is just a bunch a bees that got left behind. Probably a candidate for a newspaper combine with one of your weaker hives.


----------



## losloboid (May 28, 2011)

Just an update if anyone is interested......Tons of bees, took three deeps to get them all hived. I split the deeps into three different hives and I have orderd queens from Russell Ap. I got about 20 lbs of bees. No queen. Had to leave the hives on top of the semi trailer all night to get all the bees to go in them. They were very flighty and adjetated, but I sealed the hives the next morning and when I left I could not see a single bee anywhere outside of my hives.

Great experiance. Hope my new queens arrive soon........


----------



## chambers270 (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounds like you made out with alot of workers, when your queens get here you should have 3 strong hives. Congrats


----------



## boknows honey bee's (May 19, 2010)

Why not some frames with brood so they can make there own? You will have abetter chance at them accepting the queen. I got four nucs. Three di not have qieens. The seller sent me three queens. I put them in the hives caged for four days then released them. two did not like them and never had queens so we took some frames from a strong hive with brood eggs and lavi and they made ther own. All doing well. Think it will work for you!!!!


----------

